# Liver and onions to replace my breakfast bacon



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Why organ meats & shrimp? I know cholesterol concerns are poopoo-ed by some, but, some people have naturally high cholesterol.

I love shrimp and chicken livers, apart, that is, but, in moderation.
(Boy, that sounds terrible together. 🤣)


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Bud - one of my favorite "lunch" foods.
when the liver is partially frozen, I cut the pack in half and put in a bowl.
when thawed, season flour well, coat the liver and fry just a minute or two on each side.
more than that, it will be tough.
I sauté the onions until done - set aside.
make the pan gravy - add the onions and cook a little.
smother liver with onion gravy.
smother smashed taters with onion gravy
fresh hot biscuits on the side.
(your methods may vary)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Salmon is really good for you.

I bought some snow crab on sale the other day & the whole thing was gone before I knew it. Soooo good. I still don't know if it was cooked or not!

I know this isn't specifically your question, but, I have great respect for this Medical Center. My influential cousin asked his California Dr. where to go to get Open Heart Surgery & he suggested Cleveland Clinic! My cousin is now spry at 90. -









Anti-Inflammatory Diet to Relieve Pain


3 basic steps can help you leave medications behind




health.clevelandclinic.org





Another site - 








Foods that fight inflammation - Harvard Health


Pro-inflammatory foods include fried foods, sodas, refined carbohydrates, and red meat. Foods that fight inflammation include green vegetables, berries, whole grains, and fatty fish....




www.health.harvard.edu





Do you have a link that recommends liver? It's about as red as you can get.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

For low cholesterol meats, you can have deer, elk or bison. None of them have fat and are low in cholesterol. When stripping the cape off any of them, it is almost like surgery due to the cape being right next to viable meat instead of a fat layer like cows or hogs.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Saute the liver with the onions then make a pan gravy and add all to cooked white rice or brown rice if going for fiber also. This can be reheated so if you like the mixture make a large quantity. 
P.S. not a lot of gravy just enough to wet the mixture.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

@Nik333 that Cleveland link looks great, copied and saved. I will finish reading later. The Harvard link just kept asking for more details about me, I don't like to share so backed out.

But Cleveland was spot on.
I don't recall where I was reading about liver just a general search on liver and diabetes, I will look.

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My doctor suggested an over the counter glucosamine/chondroitin supplement for my arthritis. I generally don’t take non pharmaceutical pills but I figured that I would try it because my thumb joints were very painful and burning. After about a month the pain subsided to about 10% of what it was and has remained there for two months. I just ordered another bottle from Amazon.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

wooleybooger said:


> not a lot of gravy


Such sacrilege !! Never too much gravy. Put the extra in a bowl in the fridge and have it on top of biscuits, rice, potatoes.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I also like liver and onions but eat it only a few times per year. Liver is a filter and stored toxins and heavy metals.

The liver can definitely accumulate heavy metals, but it is not alone in that, nor does it always particularly excel. ... Beef liver contained *52 ppm arsenic*, 0.42 ppm cadmium, 2.18 ppm lead, and 31.47 ppm mercury. Beef kidney contained 47 ppm arsenic, 0.9 ppm cadmium, 2.02 ppm lead, and 50.65 ppm mercury.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

I like wild game liver, slice thin. breaded the then fry quicky each side, no shoe leather, then with onions too.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

rjniles said:


> I also like liver and onions but eat it only a few times per year. Liver is a filter and stored toxins and heavy metals.
> 
> The liver can definitely accumulate heavy metals, but it is not alone in that, nor does it always particularly excel. ... Beef liver contained *52 ppm arsenic*, 0.42 ppm cadmium, 2.18 ppm lead, and 31.47 ppm mercury. Beef kidney contained 47 ppm arsenic, 0.9 ppm cadmium, 2.02 ppm lead, and 50.65 ppm mercury.


You're such a romantic!😍

Actually, I believe almost everything you say.😊


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> @Nik333 that Cleveland link looks great, copied and saved. I will finish reading later. The Harvard link just kept asking for more details about me, I don't like to share so backed out.
> 
> But Cleveland was spot on.
> I don't recall where I was reading about liver just a general search on liver and diabetes, I will look.
> ...


I was trying to find where anyone had recommended liver for inflammation. There was one write-up that wasn't written well. Its cautions ended up sounding like a recommendation. I found lots of Inflamed Livers!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

LOL, the liver isn't for inflammation, the onions are. I just wouldn't like eating an onion like an apple.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> LOL, the liver isn't for inflammation, the onions are. I just wouldn't like eating an onion like an apple.


Oooh! I spent all that time looking. I didn't want to make you mad by shooting down the liver a day idea, even though, everything I knew about it said no. Funny!

Onions are good in turkey dressing & soups/stews.
The other day I had bare cupboards & I quickly bought two turkey legs that I cooked with barley & some other grain I had. Sooo good! It was black-eyed peas. Strange combination but good. it would have been better with onion and carrots, too.

So do you like salsa fresca? Fresh salsa? I ate that every night with a meat entree, often broiled chicken, for years after work and was very healthy. Cooked spinach, too. You can make salsa with lots of fresh onion, fresh tomatoes & garlic. For guacamole, just add cilantro, lime juice and avocados to that salsa. Plus jalapenos if you like. Try a Mexican kick for a change. Just don't wake up anyone with a kiss after you eat the fresh onions and garlic!

Maybe start a thread asking for onion recipes. There's French Onion Soup, too. Yum!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

French onion soup is one of my favorites topped with mozzarella cheese. But it needs a pan full of beef broth and I'm eating less beef. 

I do add onions to many other dishes both raw and cooked. Now i will do more.

Dinner tonight wad small portion of haddock covered with broccoli cheese and some butter and seasoning. Very good. And yes I added some onions, vidalia.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

My mom used to mix fresh chopped onions and mayonnaise & put it on a raw fish filet for broiling. I don't know where that idea came from but, it's really good.

Then there's shish-kebab with onions.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> Such sacrilege !! Never too much gravy. Put the extra in a bowl in the fridge and have it on top of biscuits, rice, potatoes.


Sacrilege my rosy red nose, not to much in the liver onions and rice. Yes the rest in the fridge.


----------



## DrSparks1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Bud9051 said:


> I'm battling arthritis, don't know which variety but joints and muscles are hurting, hands especially. I need to reduce my Ibuprofen and Tylenol and have an upcoming Dr appointment. This post is in regards to eliminating bacon, sausage, and ham from my daily breakfast menu. They are my favorites but some reading says they are bad for inflammation. Here is what I will focus on:
> Fish, shrimp. organ meats, and onions. Fortunately I like them all.
> My question today, any good ways to cook liver and onions? All I ever did years ago was fry the liver and sauté the onions. This can be for breakfast or any meal,
> 
> ...


I'm not a doctor but I have been studying food and wellness for 20 years. The food causes of inflammation are because of oxidative stress caused by free radical damage from unstable fat molecules.

Saturated animal fats are very stable fats and not prone to cause inflammation or heart disease (I know that's not what we were told).

The REAL problem is the food science industry trying to make food do unnatural things, such as forcing polyunsaturated seed oils to be a Saturated fat (think I can't believe it's not butter). These are called Trans fats and they are the root cause of oxidative stress. Even vegetable oils such as soybean, canola, etc, are toxic. In order to extract oil from seeds they have to press them at 500 degrees F which damages the fat molecules and turning them into free radicals. These oils are also very high in omega-6 fatty acid, which is a major cause of inflammation. 

What may be your doctor's concern (I hope) are the curing salts (sodium nitrite) used in processed meats. You should avoid processed meats (processed anything). Nothing at all wrong with uncured bacon. Nothing at all.

There are many other possibilities too, such as hyperglycemia, gluten intolerance, lactose intolerance. Gluten is a big one. 

What I would do is try eliminating one possible cause at a time and see which symptoms go away. There's really no harm in trying it.

Eat fats high omega-3 fatty acid and antioxidants. These would include extra virgin olive oil and coconut oil. Avocado oil is good too. Coconut and Avocado are actually plant based saturated fats and loaded with antioxidants and vitamin E.

Omega-3 is best obtained from dark meat oily fish like herring, tuna, mackerel, etc. If you don't do fish, you can purchase fish or krill oil supplements, but I believe getting your nutrients through the natural course of your diet is the best way.

Hope you found this helpful. [emoji854]

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSparks1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Why organ meats & shrimp? I know cholesterol concerns are poopoo-ed by some, but, some people have naturally high cholesterol.
> 
> I love shrimp and chicken livers, apart, that is, but, in moderation.
> (Boy, that sounds terrible together. [emoji1787])


I am on the poopoo band wagon. Dietary cholesterol intake has little to do with atherosclerosis. Damaged LDL deposits under artery linings are the cause but the LDLs are not inherently bad, they become bad from... guess... 

Oxidative stress! [emoji6]

BTW, cholesterol is a vital nutrient and statins cause deficiency. Could be a major contributing cause of brain diseases like dementia, alzheimers and Parkinsons.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------

